# L'antecedente del pronome relativo



## subterlabentia

Chiedo scusa se la questione è vecchia, ma leggete questo testo famoso:

_La bionda Inge, Ingeborg Holm, figlia del dottor Holm, *che abitava sulla piazza del mercato*, (...) fu lei che Tonio Kröger amò a sedici anni. 
_​Domanda: chi abitava sulla piazza del mercato? Il dottore o la figlia? È chiaro che abitano insieme, ma sul piano della grammatica sono separati in casa.

Se teniamo per buona la regola dell'antecedente più prossimo, il relativo si riferirà al dottor Holm. E il testo originale lo intende così: lì l'immediato antecedente è femminile, ma ambiguità non sorge perché il pronome che segue è maschile (_Doktor Holms Tochter, *der* am Markte wohnte_). Né sarebbe sorta in italiano, se avessimo detto: "del dottor Holm figlia, il quale abitava sulla piazza del mercato". 

Ma se guardiamo solo alla frase tradotta, così come si trova, il mio orecchio vuole che il pronome si riferisca alla bionda Inge: è un termine apparentemente lontano, ma la separazione è data solo da un'accumulazione di incisi, i quali potrebbero anche essere tolti. Resta il "che", riferibile a qualunque sesso.

Sapete se la nostra grammatica prescriva qualche norma, nel caso l'antecedente del pronome sia contenuto in un inciso? O a voi come suona? Non è una sofisticheria: abitare con i genitori è un problema nelle relazioni.


----------



## bearded

Salve
Mi pare che qui la presenza o meno della virgola abbia una grande importanza.  Secondo la regola tradizionale, dovrebbe essere così:
_...figlia del Dr.Holm che abitava = è il Dr.Holm che abitava
...figlia del Dr.Holm, che abitava= è la figlia che abitava._
Questa regola sull'importanza sintattica della virgola oggigiorno è molto poco applicata.  Quindi sono sicuro che non mancheranno, a quanto ho detto, obiezioni e rilievi.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ... Mi pare che qui la presenza o meno della virgola abbia una grande importanza.


Sono pienamente d'accordo. Anche perché normalmente in italiano il pronome relativo  _che _non va preceduto da virgola *. Se invece si tratta di un _inciso _(spero che si chiami così ...), indipendentemente da quello che segue, esso viene messo tra virgole ("separandolo" dal resto della frase). Quindi, anche secondo me:

_La bionda Inge ... _*,*_ *figlia del dottor Holm che abitava sulla piazza del mercato,* ...  -  _è il Dr. Holm che abitava
_*La bionda Inge* ... *,* figlia del dottor Holm*,* *che abitava* *sulla piazza del mercato,* ... -   _è la bionda Inge che abitava

***In alcune lingue, incluso quella mia materna, sì.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Sono d'accordo fino a un certo punto con quanto detto finora. Per me "che" preceduto da nome proprio introduce a sua volta un inciso e quindi richiede comunque la virgola. 
Diremo "Vado dal dottore che abita in via Verdi" ma "vado dal dottor Rossi, che abita in via Verdi". Concludendo, se padre e figlia non abitassero insieme (come immagino) lo scrivente dovrebbe specificare meglio.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> ...Diremo "Vado dal dottore che abita in via Verdi" ma "vado dal dottor Rossi, che abita in via Verdi"...


Questo non lo sapevo e mi sorprende un po'. 

Devo dire che a volte ho dei problemi con l'uso corretto delle virgole in italiano, soprattutto  perché (da non madrelingua) sono abituato a regole alquanto differenti. Insomma, apprezzo qualsiasi informazione a proposito ...


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Salve
> Mi pare che qui la presenza o meno della virgola abbia una grande importanza.  Secondo la regola tradizionale, dovrebbe essere così:
> _...figlia del Dr.Holm che abitava = è il Dr.Holm che abitava
> ...figlia del Dr.Holm, che abitava= è la figlia che abitava._
> Questa regola sull'importanza sintattica della virgola oggigiorno è molto poco applicata.


Ciao a tutti. (Ogni tanto ricapito da queste parti...)
Sono d'accordo che la regola sulla virgola sia applicata in modo poco consistente, ma hai ragione quando dici...


bearded man said:


> Quindi sono sicuro che non mancheranno, a quanto ho detto, obiezioni e rilievi.


...infatti per me la regola non è la stessa che dici tu. 
Per me, a rigore (ma in uno scritto che voglia ricreare la naturalezza del parlato non sempre questo rigore è applicato o applicabile), “figlia del dottor Holm che abitava sulla piazza del mercato” senza virgola significa figlia di quello, fra i vari dottor Holm presenti in città, che abitava sulla piazza del mercato: non figlia dell'altro dottor Holm, quello che abitava in riva al lago.
Ovvero sono d'accordo con Pietruzzo. L'assenza di virgola indica che la subordinata è limitativa, la presenza di virgola indica che è esplicativa.
Ma per me non ha niente a che fare col nome a cui si riferisce il pronome relativo. Tutte queste combinazioni sono possibili:

_La figlia del dottor Holm, che abitava sulla piazza del mercato, …_
        Il dottor Holm abita sulla piazza del mercato. Stiamo parlando di sua figlia.
*          oppure*
        Il dottor Holm ha una sola figlia, la quale abita sulla piazza del mercato. Stiamo parlando di lei.

_La figlia del dottor Holm che abitava sulla piazza del mercato, …_
        Ci sono tanti dottor Holm, uno di questi abita sulla piazza del mercato, stiamo parlando di sua figlia.
*          oppure*
        Ci sono tanti dottor Holm, uno di questi ha una figlia che abita sulla piazza del mercato. Stiamo parlando di lei.
*          oppure*
        Il dottor Holm ha diverse figlie, una di queste abita sulla piazza del mercato. Stiamo parlando di lei.

Per Francis:
_I bambini che sono malati devono restare a casa._ = Alcuni dei bambini sono malati, questi devono restare a casa
_I bambini, che sono malati, devono restare a casa._ = Tutti i bambini sono malati. Devono restare a casa.

Negli esempi di Pietruzzo:
_Vado dal dottore che abita in via Verdi_ = fra i tanti dottori, vado da quello che abita in via Verdi. (una informazione composita)
_Vado dal dottor Rossi, che abita in via Verdi_ = vado dal dottor Rossi; il dottor Rossi abita in via Verdi. (due informazioni semplici scollegate)


----------



## subterlabentia

frugnaglio said:


> L'assenza di virgola indica che la subordinata è limitativa, la presenza di virgola indica che è esplicativa.
> Ma per me non ha niente a che fare col nome a cui si riferisce il pronome relativo. Tutte queste combinazioni sono possibili...



Se non intendo male, la tua conclusione è che mettere o togliere la virgola non serve a risolvere l'ambiguità. Però non intendevo impostare il problema intorno alla virgola come segno (anch'io però mi sarei comportato come la maggioranza dei commentatori, e l'avrei rimossa).

Più in generale, mi chiedevo se formulando un discorso in buon italiano si dovrebbe considerare che di regola il pronome relativo si riferisce all'antecedente immediato, e in caso contrario riformulare la frase, oppure se la nostra lingua consente sempre di andare a senso.

_Ho affittato la metà della casa che ho ereditato. 
_​Credo che nessuno segnerebbe virgole. Ma facciamo conto che la frase sia detta a voce, e certamente neanche l'inflessione può aiutare. Posso considerarla un'espressione ambigua (hai ereditato tutta la casa e ne hai affittato metà, o hai affittato l'unica metà che hai ereditato?) oppure qualcuno potrebbe dire: no, a rigore in italiano il relativo si intende riferito a "casa", cioè all'antecedente prossimo; se vuoi intendere diversamente, faresti meglio a dire:

_Ho affittato la metà casa che ho ereditato _(informale); _ho affittato la metà che ho ereditato della casa; della casa ho affittato la metà che ho ereditato. _​
Do per scontato che la pedanteria sia nemica dello stile. Ma il punto era proprio quale antecedente legare al pronome relativo.


​


----------



## Necsus

subterlabentia said:


> Domanda: chi abitava sulla piazza del mercato? Il dottore o la figlia?


Buongiorno a tutti.
Che io sappia, uno dei motivi dell'esistenza di una forma variabile del pronome relativo è proprio quella di evitare confusioni quando il pronome è distante dall'antecedente, perché permette di specificarne genere e numero. Quindi a rigor di... grammatica dovrebbe essere:
"la figlia del dottor Holm, *che *abitava sulla piazza del mercato" = il dottor Holm abitava nella piazza del mercato;
"la figlia del dottor Holm, *la quale *abitava sulla piazza del mercato" = la figlia del dottor Holm abitava nella piazza del mercato.


----------



## bearded

subterlabentia said:


> mi chiedevo se formulando un discorso in buon italiano si dovrebbe considerare che di regola il pronome relativo si riferisce all'antecedente immediato


Questa era appunto la vecchia regola cui facevo cenno al #2.  Mettendo la virgola subito prima del relativo, quest'ultimo non si riferisce più all'antecedente 'immediato' (come invece accade se la virgola non c'è), ed in casi come quello della frase dell'OP la virgola serve appunto alla ''disambiguazione''.
Quanto suggerito da Necsus va bene se i soggetti sono di genere diverso. Ma, se invece della figlia ci fosse il figlio, ''che/il quale'' sarebbe ugualmente ambiguo - ed ecco l'importanza della virgola.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> Raccomandiamo a tutti, per l'ennesima volta, di essere chiari, precisi e SINTETICI.


----------



## frugnaglio

subterlabentia said:


> Se non intendo male, la tua conclusione è che mettere o togliere la virgola non serve a risolvere l'ambiguità.


Infatti.



subterlabentia said:


> Più in generale, mi chiedevo se formulando un discorso in buon italiano si dovrebbe considerare che di regola il pronome relativo si riferisce all'antecedente immediato


Direi di no. _La lampadina da 15 watt che ho comprato_: ovviamente non ho comprato i watt. _Il tizio col cappotto nero che mi ha detto bla bla bla_: mica è il cappotto che parla.


----------



## subterlabentia

frugnaglio said:


> Direi di no. _La lampadina da 15 watt che ho comprato_: ovviamente non ho comprato i watt. _Il tizio col cappotto nero che mi ha detto bla bla bla_: mica è il cappotto che parla.



Non fa una piega. Ringrazio te e tutti.


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> _La lampadina da 15 watt che ho comprato_: ovviamente non ho comprato i watt. _Il tizio col cappotto nero che mi ha detto bla bla bla_: mica è il cappotto che parla.


OK mi arrendo, ma solo in parte.
E' evidente che, laddove il contesto non lascia dubbi come negli esempi di Frugnaglio, la presenza o meno della virgola ha poca importanza. Acquista invece una certa importanza in un contesto ambiguo:
Mi pare che dicendo ''Ingeborg, la figlia del Dr. Holm che abita sulla piazza del mercato'' (senza virgola) siamo tutti d'accordo che il verbo abita si riferisca con grande probabilità al Dr. Holm/ad uno dei vari possibili Dr.Holm.
Quindi, se volessimo dire che è solo la figlia che abita lì, non dovremmo forse mettere la virgola?  Questa virgola fa sì che il 'che' si possa riferire non più solo all'antecedente immediato.  E se i soggetti in ballo sono due, è forte la probabilità che si riferisca a quello non immediato...
La vecchia regola scolastica sulla virgola prima del 'che' favorisce pertanto un'interpretazione meno ambigua della frase (una certa dose di ambiguità rimane comunque - lo ammetto).


----------



## King Crimson

bearded said:


> E' evidente che, laddove il contesto non lascia dubbi come negli esempi di Frugnaglio, la presenza o meno della virgola ha poca importanza



Questo è il punto. Doversi basare solo sul contesto per determinare a quale antecedente si riferisca il pronome risulta uno strumento poco efficace in molti casi, ad esempio quello del post 7. E d'altronde, in un caso come quello mi sembra che anche l'uso della virgola non eliminerebbe completamente l'ambiguità:

_Ho affittato la metà della casa che ho ereditato_
_Ho affittato la metà della casa, che ho ereditato
_
L'unica soluzione, qualora sia praticabile, sarebbe allora quella di riformulare la frase, ma questo spesso porta a costruzioni piuttosto farraginose, come sottolineava anche subterlabentia.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded said:


> La vecchia regola scolastica sulla virgola prima del 'che' favorisce pertanto un'interpretazione meno ambigua della frase (una certa dose di ambiguità rimane comunque - lo ammetto).



Mah, è che secondo me questa regola non esiste proprio, e anzi le virgole prima dei pronomi relativi sottostanno a una regola del tutto diversa.


----------



## bearded

Ecco qui la vecchia regola (vedi l'esempio ''il treno di Francesco (,) che arriva a mezzogiorno''): La punteggiatura italiana,
''Si usa pure la virgola quando la proposizione relativa non si riferisce alla parola immediatamente precedente''.
Mi stupisco che alcuni di voi non conoscano questa regola che viene (almeno: veniva) insegnata in tutte le buone scuole.


----------



## frugnaglio

E subito dopo, in quella pagina, dà la regola che conoscevo io:

In alcuni casi, la proposizione relativa ha un valore *determinativo* o *specificativo* e talvolta un valore *appositivo e incidentale*. Nel primo caso la proposizione si scrive senza virgola, nel secondo tra due virgole.

Peccato che l'autore di quella pagina non si sia accorto di dare due regole diverse che possono essere in conflitto: guarda caso, negli esempi che fornisce per la "tua" regola, le virgole sono messe correttamente anche secondo la "mia"!


----------



## bearded

Pensandoci bene, le due regole non sono poi tanto in contrasto...
Comunque, sembrava che io la mia me la fossi inventata (>secondo me questa regola non esiste proprio<...), e invece esiste e ''vive e lotta con noi''.


----------

